
Why People Are Already Getting in Line for the Tesla Model 3 - chollida1
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-31/want-a-discount-on-the-new-tesla-model-3-get-in-line
======
xbmcuser
At the price they are selling anyone interested in a tesla car would get in
line simply because they might not be able to get it for a long time
otherwise. The tax credit doesn't come into it just tesla current production
capacity.

------
embro
Pre-Ordering mine tonight!

------
skilesare
Because we want a tesla?

